
The great nutrient collapse - chflamplighter
http://www.politico.com/agenda/story/2017/09/13/food-nutrients-carbon-dioxide-000511
======
Djvacto
This was a fascinating read, and obviously makes some concerning points. I
don't think I ever thought about how rising C02 levels would affect plants,
but it's interesting to see where this will go, as far as public knowledge and
politically.

